# What is the Difference Between a Crossbreed and a Mongrel?



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I wondered this myself and so googled it. And I found the answer PLUS to boot a Mongrel and Crossbreed Club. Fantastic.

Anyhow, firstly the answer to the difference between a Mongrel and a Crossbreed.

*A Crossbreed dog is the result of a pure bred bitch mating with a pure bred dog of another breed.

A Mongrel is the result of a Crossbreed bitch mating with a Crossbreed dog.*

The addy is Crossbreed and Mongrel Club.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Mrs d you are naughty!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Mrs d you are naughty!!


I am like a cream cake lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I have read several definitions of the term 'mongrel', it mainly comes down to mixed ancestry.

So _all_ mixtures are mongrels, 'crossbreed' is a sub-term for a mix of purebred parents.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

And they called me a troll!!:yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I wondered this myself and so googled it. And I found the answer PLUS to boot a Mongrel and Crossbreed Club. Fantastic.
> 
> Anyhow, firstly the answer to the difference between a Mongrel and a Crossbreed.
> 
> ...


Well you learn something new everyday. I always thought they were the same. Now i feel really stupid....lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Well you learn something new everyday. I always thought they were the same. Now i feel really stupid....lol


A cross breed is technically still a mongrel - "mongrel" covers all dogs of mixed ancestry. But a dog with any more than 2 differing pure breeds in him is just a mongrel, not a 'cross breed'


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Does it really matter? i hate the word mongrel.i have a border/norfolk terrier dog,if people ask me what she is i tell them just that


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a mongrel and I tell people he is a mongrel cuz thats what he is! 

Sometimes I use the expression Heinz 57


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

actually your ALL wrong 

a crossbreed is a dog that is not a pedigree

a mongrel is a man who refuses to accept financial or emotional responsibility for his offspring


:001_tt2:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

ooh ive had both of those !!!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

To me a mongrel is many breeds mixed in,heinz 57 breeds unknown,a crossbreed is half one pedigree and half another.Known parentage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Okay well no need to call your dog a mongrel then you can happily tell people shes a crossbreed


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> ooh ive had both of those !!!!


me two one being a joy the other well words elude me


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

Tasha said:


> me two one being a joy the other well words elude me


well polite ones anyway!!


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

_Crossbreed_ and _mongrel_ have to be better than these 'designer' breed names... I like the word _mutt_  dunno why


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

squashynose said:


> _Crossbreed_ and _mongrel_ have to be better than these 'designer' breed names... I like the word _mutt_  dunno why


do not get me started on that subject!!!:hand:


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

heheh, I've got to admit, I have been guilty of it once or twice, to try and sell some of our mutts. The public are attracted to fancy sounding names... chihuahua x patterdales became the Chatterdales. I've also been guilty of putting a dog down as Borzoi X, when it was probably just a collie/greyhound mix.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

ooh it gets better ...........wait for it lol.......


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

we have some cocker x border/norfolk terrier pups,ive advertised them as just thatthey all look like dad,a ftch pedigree working cocker


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

cockerpoos are cute lol !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> cockerpoos are cute lol !!!!!!!!!!!!


The dogs are cute, yes, but don't you ever feel embarrassed saying the word "cockerpoo"?


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

Even worse has to be the shihz-poo


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

squashynose said:


> heheh, I've got to admit, I have been guilty of it once or twice, to try and sell some of our mutts. The public are attracted to fancy sounding names... chihuahua x patterdales became the Chatterdales. I've also been guilty of putting a dog down as Borzoi X, when it was probably just a collie/greyhound mix.


Oh so its you that does that, mind you its only ever best guess' with a dog of unknown parentage, sometimes the behaviour gives them away as much as the look.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

any dog with the name "poo" at the end of something else,irritates the hell out of me,cute and fluffy yes but why not just say cocker x poodle???


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

squashynose said:


> Even worse has to be the shihz-poo


noo not me never


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> Oh so its you that does that, mind you its only ever best guess' with a dog of unknown parentage, sometimes the behaviour gives them away as much as the look.


The Vet had said it could be a Borzoi X, but the original owner had just said crossbreed, so it was anyone's guess. Someone has said they cross collies and greyhounds for speed or something, for rabbitting  so that's probably what he is. Hasn't made any difference anyway, he's still waiting for a home


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> any dog with the name "poo" at the end of something else,irritates the hell out of me,cute and fluffy yes but why not just say cocker x poodle???


takes longer !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> takes longer !!!!!!!!!!


I suppose but some sound soooooo silly!!!!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

squashynose said:


> The Vet had said it could be a Borzoi X, but the original owner had just said crossbreed, so it was anyone's guess. Someone has said they cross collies and greyhounds for speed or something, for rabbitting  so that's probably what he is. Hasn't made any difference anyway, he's still waiting for a home


Could be I think they cross any sort of sight hound with a collie to make a lurcher, have York RSPCA stopped rehoming yet for Christmas ?


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> I suppose but some sound soooooo silly!!!!


true but its not my dog u c so doesnt bother me 1 bit !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> Could be I think they cross any sort of sight hound with a collie to make a lurcher, have York RSPCA stopped rehoming yet for Christmas ?


Um, don't think so? I think they don't just stop, it depends on what's happening for each family. If it's going to be a normal Christmas, then they'll let animals go to the new homes, but if it's going to be mental, then they have to reserve them til after the holidays.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

squashynose said:


> Um, don't think so? I think they don't just stop, it depends on what's happening for each family. If it's going to be a normal Christmas, then they'll let animals go to the new homes, but if it's going to be mental, then they have to reserve them til after the holidays.


I'll pass the info on to my cousin they have just lost their previous rescue at sixteen and a half, and are looking for a new family member, think she would like a GSd cross.


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> I'll pass the info on to my cousin they have just lost their previous rescue at sixteen and a half, and are looking for a new family member, think she would like a GSd cross.


There are a few GSD crosses, and a couple of GSDs. A *beautiful* white GSD, but she's tiny, so possibly a cross. Very shy, previous owner being prosecuted, because she was a skeleton. She still is, bless her.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

squashynose said:


> There are a few GSD crosses, and a couple of GSDs. A *beautiful* white GSD, but she's tiny, so possibly a cross. Very shy, previous owner being prosecuted, because she was a skeleton. She still is, bless her.


I'll send a message through my mum, she only lives just outside York, but she thought the rescues would be closed for adoption.


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

Warn her... I might try to sell her a staffy, I have loads!


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Tasha said:


> actually your ALL wrong
> 
> *a crossbreed is a dog that is not a pedigree*
> 
> ...


LOL, I'm not too sure if this was a joke or not....?


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

All dogs are mongrels anyway whether pedigree or not as they have been crossed with something or other in the past. What does it matter as long as the dog is healthy and happy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Around six hundred squid in my eyes - but then these days - no so!
regards
sue


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

all dogs are crossbreds made for human satisfaction........


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

borderer said:


> all dogs are crossbreds made for human satisfaction........


oh no now a cross breed debate - who dragged this thread up?


----------

